# Black Diamond CS... KUDOS!



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

is better than 1st rate...

I have one of *their head lamps...*

after some extended daily use the switch acted up...
I contacted Black Diamond and w/o any fuss or muss they replaced it FOC..
all it took was a fast phone call to an American based phone number...
I did have to take the minute to fill out their claim... easy/peasy...

this light of mine/ theirs is best one I've ever come across... 
very comfortable to wear too..

Emits up to 250 lumens on max setting
Red night vision has dimming and strobe modes and activates without cycling through the white mode
Compact, low-profile design uses three AAA batteries, included
Settings include proximity and distance modes, dimming, strobe, red nightvision and lock mode
Multifaceted optical lens design
IPX8: Waterproof-Tested to operate at least 1.1 meters underwater for 30 minutes. If submerged, water may enter the battery compartment and it will still operate; it should be completely dried out after us in wet conditions.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Link doesn’t work for me . 

I had a headlamp at work and thought the red had no purpose . I’m parked on the side of a ditch with really long grass ,and as I’m up in the bucket working beside the pole , I have a thousand of the these pesky little gnats or something getting in my eyes ,mouth and nose , driving me absolutely crazy .
So I change my hardhat light to red, and they left me alone . It wasn’t great light , but better than the alternative lol


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

> Link doesn’t work for me .


might be an over the border thing...

*https://www.blackdiamondequipment.com/en_US/search?cgid=lighting*


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Neither link works for me, Stick. I managed to get it to work by copying the link and pasting it into the address field but it's the same as the link you provided. Weird...

David

Edit: I see now the redirect isn't working. The link is good.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

difalkner said:


> Neither link works for me, Stick. I managed to get it to work by copying the link and pasting it into the address field but it's the same as the link you provided. Weird...
> 
> David
> 
> Edit: I see now the redirect isn't working. The link is good.


works for me..


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> might be an over the border thing...
> 
> *https://www.blackdiamondequipment.com/en_US/search?cgid=lighting*


Maybe your right . Still now working


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have another brand that I often use in searching for something I've mislaid. I inspect a small area at a time in sweeps. Very helpful, much better than glancing about here and there.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> works for me..


Yours is cached, Stick. But it's easy enough to go to the main website and search for the headlamps.

David


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cleaned the cache...
still works...


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

How about Black Diamond Equipment Nevermind.....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

true t0 their word and upgraded model arrived today..
KUDOS to Black Diamond..


----------



## tulowd (Jan 24, 2019)

That is good to hear Stick. Black Diamond is familiar to me from my rock climbing days; typical of most small brands in a specialized extreme sport environment; they supply life dependent equipment like harnesses etc and they understand what that means.

Will you be solo night climbing or doing cave descents anytime soon ?


----------

